# Upcoming Houston Lure Show Reminder



## dontbscared (Nov 29, 2005)

*PROUDLY ANNOUNCING !!!*

*The *
*17th Annual Houston Lure & Tackle Show*
*January 28, 29, 30, 2010*

*You and your Family or Friends are invited to join us for the*

*"Southwest's Premier"*
*"Antique Fishing Tackle Show and Auction"*

*AT OUR BRAND NEW HOME !!*

*The Embassy Suites Hotel @*
*The Houston Energy Corridor*
*11730 Katy Freeway*
*(also known as I-10)*
*Exit Kirkwood(form the East or West I-10)*
*Houston Texas 77079*
*281-531-7300 or 1-800-362-2779*
*This Brand New Property - North Side of I-10 at Beltway 8*

* CALENDAR:*

*Thursday and Friday*
*January 28 & 29, 2010 Heavy Room Trading*

*Friday January 29th; 9:30 till 3:30pm*
***** Trip to the Galleria hosted By Vickie Tucker *****
*For the Ladies - Lunch and Shopping*

*January 30, 2010: Auctions*
*(all details and event cost to follow)*

*Welcome *
*Wives, Girlfrieds, Boyfriends, Husbands, and X's*

*ROOMS:*
*BEAUTIFUL NEW SUITES *
*ONLY **UNTIL January 7, 2010*

*$109/night plus tax for 2 Double Beds or 1 King*

*Room Rate Includes A Huge Breakfast and*
* Meet and Greet Cocktails *
*5:30pm till 7:30pm*

*Rooms must be reserved no later than January 7th, 2010*
*to receive the discounted room rate. Afterwards ????*

*HOSTED BY:*

*Leonard H. and Vickie A Tucker*
*"The Houston Tackle Team"*
*Honary Co-Host Mr. Ben Kocian*

*CONTACT US:*

*713-443-9847*
*[email protected]*

*17th Annual Houston Antique *
*Lure & **Tackle Show*​


----------

